# NFL 3D and 3D in general



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, I'm finally getting into the 3D tv world.

I just got a brand new sony 60'' 3d hdtv. I got it yesterday birthday present for myself

I'm with directv, is there a certain box I need or glasses. I guess a great pair will work with watching sports, movies etc. 

Is the NFL planning to show alot of game in 3d thsi year as well as NHL and MLB.

I noticed NHL didn't have the SC finals in 3d, or i didn't notice because i only had an HDtv at that time.

this may also sound like a dum question but is blu- ray considered 3d or are there certain 3d DVD's i need to get are there certain 3d players i need to get.

I have a PS3.

Im hoping more 3d channels or programming will happen. but i think people aren't into 3d as many thought.

I hope I didn't waste my purchase. It does HDTv as well as 3d

and thank god for the state of delaware 30 min drive from philly and no sales tax.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

la24philly said:


> Guys, I'm finally getting into the 3D tv world.
> 
> I just got a brand new sony 60'' 3d hdtv. I got it yesterday birthday present for myself
> 
> ...


i can't answer the directv question but you will need a blu ray player which is rated for 3d. not all of them are. yes, you will need glasses too.

i just bought my first 3d set and i love it!


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I been saving and planning on when to get it. After watching transformers and harry potter in 3d i was like ok now is the time.


----------

